# Advice?



## cperk (Jan 23, 2012)

I passed my CPC a month ago and have sent out at least 40 resumes. I have my first assessment/interview at a clinic on Wednesday. I have no idea what to expect on the assessement. The recruiter told me it 25 multiple choice questions and 10 questions that I would actually have to code. Any tips or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I'm beyond nervous as my experience is limited to my classes at school. I'm actually surprised I even got a call considering the position stated that 2 years experience was preferred. I just want to know what I should do in advance to prepare. Thanks to everyone who replies.

Cliff Perkins, CPC-A


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 23, 2012)

Good for you, getting an interview that quickly!  When I interviewed for a coding job I reviewed the coding guidelines in the CPT and ICD-9 manuals and practiced coding in all specialties (especially operative notes).  The testing consisted of medical terminology and coding of diagnoses and E/M and procedural coding, including operative notes.  Then I sat for a one to one interview with the recruiter and was invited back to interview with the head of the coding department and another coding manager after passing the test and interview.  I had previously had a phone interview with the recruiter.  This was for a physician based operations coding job in a major hospital system.  I learned a lot from the whole interview process, even though I didn't get the job.  It motivates me to keep trying and to stay current in practicing coding and to keep up with all the changes in coding and billing operations and Medicare and private payor changes.  Good luck! Christine Richer, CPC-A


----------



## MSimmons89 (Jan 23, 2012)

Congrats!  A big thing to remember is all the changes that have/are coming to the coding profession.  Make sure you let the interviewer know that you are not only skilled in coding but are anticipating and prepared for whats to come.  Maybe spend a little extra time looking at ICD-10 thats coming in 2013 along with the new 5010 format thats being implemented.  I doubt that it will be on any quiz they give, but during the verbal interview you definitely want to make it known that you are on top of your game.  Good luck!!


----------



## cperk (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you guys. Im shaking in my boots right now. I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## MnTwins29 (Jan 24, 2012)

*Good luck!*

Be sure to let us know how it goes!


----------



## kumeena (Jan 24, 2012)

Be confident. you can do it. Tell them it is not only you know the coding and you expect & accept any challenges (work related) in future. 

Good luck


----------



## JudyW (Jan 24, 2012)

cperk said:


> I passed my CPC a month ago and have sent out at least 40 resumes. I have my first assessment/interview at a clinic on Wednesday. I have no idea what to expect on the assessement. The recruiter told me it 25 multiple choice questions and 10 questions that I would actually have to code. Any tips or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I'm beyond nervous as my experience is limited to my classes at school. I'm actually surprised I even got a call considering the position stated that 2 years experience was preferred. I just want to know what I should do in advance to prepare. Thanks to everyone who replies.
> 
> Cliff Perkins, CPC-A



Have faith in yourself and remember to read the guidelines when picking your codes.  Remember what you were taught in class and apply it to the answers.  Good Luck and way to go and please let us all know how it went.


----------



## cperk (Jan 25, 2012)

Well I want thank everyone for the encouraging words. I took the test today and was told I had the highest score of anyone they had tested. I scored a 97. The job post asked for two years experience but I applied anyway. I'm happy to report that I was hired on the spot. They also asked me to commit for two years. Idk if that's normal but I accepted, happily. There's hope out ther for us CPC-A's. I passed the test in dec and was hired a month later as a coder. Happy with my decision to enter this career field. Thanks again to everyone who responded to this post.


----------



## rthames052006 (Jan 26, 2012)

*Awesome.....*



cperk said:


> Well I want thank everyone for the encouraging words. I took the test today and was told I had the highest score of anyone they had tested. I scored a 97. The job post asked for two years experience but I applied anyway. I'm happy to report that I was hired on the spot. They also asked me to commit for two years. Idk if that's normal but I accepted, happily. There's hope out ther for us CPC-A's. I passed the test in dec and was hired a month later as a coder. Happy with my decision to enter this career field. Thanks again to everyone who responded to this post.[/QUOTE
> 
> I am thrilled to hear your great news cperk!  Job well done!!!!  I've always told coders not to shy away from submitting your resume for a job that is asking for 2 years or more of experience, it never hurts to try and you are the perfect example of that!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## jennylynh (Jan 26, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## cperk (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Roxanne.  This is for an outpatient facility. I'll definitely give an update in a few weeks on my experience. Thanks Jenny!


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 26, 2012)

Congratulations!!!  You inspired me to get up my courage to apply to another coding job!  Here's hoping I'll get an interview.  Do let us know how it goes, ok?  Christine Richer, CPC-A since 2010!


----------



## gfrancis (Jan 26, 2012)

cperk said:


> Well I want thank everyone for the encouraging words. I took the test today and was told I had the highest score of anyone they had tested. I scored a 97. The job post asked for two years experience but I applied anyway. I'm happy to report that I was hired on the spot. They also asked me to commit for two years. Idk if that's normal but I accepted, happily. There's hope out ther for us CPC-A's. I passed the test in dec and was hired a month later as a coder. Happy with my decision to enter this career field. Thanks again to everyone who responded to this post.



Congrats! I am so happy for you!


----------



## JudyW (Jan 26, 2012)

AWESOME! Way to go.....


----------



## espressoguy (Jan 26, 2012)

cperk said:


> Well I want thank everyone for the encouraging words. I took the test today and was told I had the highest score of anyone they had tested. I scored a 97. The job post asked for two years experience but I applied anyway. I'm happy to report that I was hired on the spot. They also asked me to commit for two years. Idk if that's normal but I accepted, happily. There's hope out ther for us CPC-A's. I passed the test in dec and was hired a month later as a coder. Happy with my decision to enter this career field. Thanks again to everyone who responded to this post.



Congrats!! 

Another CPC-A success story.


----------

